# lip balm samples



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I just got this off another forum, and it sounds like a good idea to share...
Take craft sticks (like popsicle sticks or maybe the small plastic tasting spoons), break them in half, dip them a few times in the lip balm mixture and let it harden. Then slip it into a small zippered bag to give out as a sample. Staple a busniess card to the bag so they can come back and buy a full size.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Actually, they make small craft sticks which wouldn't require you to snap the large ones in half. They sell them in small and in bulk packages at craft or variety (Ben Franklin, etc.) stores. I use them to mark garden flats, as they can then go into the compost pile after they serve their purpose.

MM


----------

